# US and UK: divided by a common language



## AlanF (Jan 12, 2019)

"half of Americans wouldn't be able to tell that a Briton is calling them an idiot". - https://www.bbc.com/news/world-us-canada-46846467


----------



## stevelee (Jan 12, 2019)

As sort of suggested at the end, we have similar kinds of expressions. We in the South have similar misunderstandings with northerners. “Bless your heart,” as mentioned in the article, is a most patronizing put down. 

“Yes, please tell us more about how you all did it up in New Jersey.”

“Come see us.” There are a couple of ladies from my home town who live a block over from. I met them last year shortly after one moved in. “We’ll all get together just as soon as I get settled in.” I communicate with one of them every few months on Facebook, but I never saw them again. I bet none of us consider that unusual.


----------



## stevelee (Jan 12, 2019)

Oh, and I’ve seen “With all due respect” used in Parliamentary debate, so I know what it means.


----------

